# Glencoe



## Kernuak (Oct 19, 2012)

Last week, I made one of my regular trips to Scotland, near Inverness. One of my stopovers on the way up was at the spectacular Glencoe and for once, the weather was favourable, although it was overcast at dawn when for my planned trip to Buachaille Etive Mor, so I waited until later, when it had started to clear.




Sunlit River Coe by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Rowan by the Coe by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



The Bog and Stob Dearg by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 20, 2012)

dilbert said:


> The first picture looks wrong. Too much HDR? Too much bringing up shadows?


No HDR and no bringing up of shadows.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 20, 2012)

I went back and had another look. I originally processed on my laptop and applied too much contrast after exporting form LR to PS, so I've toned it down. A good reason not to rely on laptops for editing and not to try to cut corners by using the original version.


----------



## Alextian (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow Glencoe I've been there for many times of ski and shooting when I stay in glasgow. really wanna back there again. miss glencoe so much.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

Alextian said:


> Wow Glencoe I've been there for many times of ski and shooting when I stay in glasgow. really wanna back there again. miss glencoe so much.


It's certainly a place worth going back to.


----------

